# Need corner cabinet plans



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can get plans for a 33" corner kitchen cabinet? I have some for a 36" but need help with 33". The 36" plans in the book I have look kinda weird (neither side is actually 36".

Thanks,
Rut


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you saying each side of the cabinet is not 36" or each side panel is not 36"?
What do you want the front of the cabinet to look like?
What is the height of the cabinet you want plans for?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What kind of corner cabinet? L shaped, blind corner, diagonal? Upper, lower, lazy Susan? Frame less or framed?


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

As AlaskaGuy asked….we have no clue what you're looking for.


----------



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes. I should have been more specific. This is a faceframe L shaped lower corner cab with a kidney shaped lazy susan installed. The 36" sample I have in the book shows the wall touching back panels only 28.75 and 30" so I'm not sure how that gives you a 36" cab.


----------

